# Cần Học Tiếng Anh Giao Tiếp Cấp Tốc Dành Cho Người Đang Đi Làm Trong 4 - 5 Tháng!



## tvphamphuong (2 Tháng bảy 2016)

Chào mọi người,
Em đang cần tìm chỗ học tiếng Anh giao tiếp cấp tốc. Chả là em đang làm trong công ty xuất nhập khẩu. Vì là thư ký nên ngày nào em cũng phải theo sếp đi gặp đối tác nc ngoài. Mà khả năng giao tiếp tiếng Anh của em lại không được tốt.  Vậy nên công việc của em bị hạn chế nhiều lắm.


----------



## suka24818 (2 Tháng bảy 2016)

Giờ mấy trung tâm dạy tiếng anh giao tiếp đầy mà, còn tùy vào học phí này nọ nữa.


----------



## tvphamphuong (3 Tháng bảy 2016)

suka24818 đã viết:


> Giờ mấy trung tâm dạy tiếng anh giao tiếp đầy mà, còn tùy vào học phí này nọ nữa.


Dưới 15tr là em ok ạ. ^^!


----------



## thiensau222 (3 Tháng bảy 2016)

Thớt nghía bên VUS thử coi. Em thì đang luyện thi IELTS bên này. Giáo viên dạy ok lắm, có nhiêu chiêu là chỉ tụi em hết mà có tâm lắm luôn. Mới có 1 khóa mà em thấy em khá hẳn luôn ấy. Làm test bắt đầu "quen tay, quen tai" hơn nhiều. Đề xuất VUS cho thớt nhé!


----------



## sieunhan5993 (3 Tháng bảy 2016)

Em cũng đang có nhu cầu tìm chỗ học anh văn giao tiếp giống thớt. Đặt gạch hóng chung vs thớt. Hehe.


----------



## dabanh273 (3 Tháng bảy 2016)

Bên VUS mới mở khóa I-talk gì đó đó thớt, thớt qua xem thử đi. Em có nghe loáng thoáng là khóa này dành cho mấy bạn có nhu cầu luyện giao tiếp ứng dụng mỗi ngày giống thớt đó.


----------



## thanhlong2169 (3 Tháng bảy 2016)

dabanh273 đã viết:


> Bên VUS mới mở khóa I-talk gì đó đó thớt, thớt qua xem thử đi. Em có nghe loáng thoáng là khóa này dành cho mấy bạn có nhu cầu luyện giao tiếp ứng dụng mỗi ngày giống thớt đó.


Ủa em đang học ở VUS này. Cơ mà VUS thường em chỉ thấy có Giao tiếp quốc tế cấp tốc vs Giao tiếp quốc tế thôi mà... Em đâu thấy I - Talk gì đâu...


----------



## dabanh273 (3 Tháng bảy 2016)

thanhlong2169 đã viết:


> Ủa em đang học ở VUS này. Cơ mà VUS thường em chỉ thấy có Giao tiếp quốc tế cấp tốc vs Giao tiếp quốc tế thôi mà... Em đâu thấy I - Talk gì đâu...


Mới mở đó bạn ơi. =)) Hqua đi đăng ký học, mới đc giới thiệu cho này. Mà cái này nó về giao tiếp đời thường, du lịch, công việc này nọ. Còn 2 cái kia nó thuộc academic, kiểu để thi cử du học này nọ.


----------



## sieunhan5993 (3 Tháng bảy 2016)

dabanh273 đã viết:


> Mới mở đó bạn ơi. =)) Hqua đi đăng ký học, mới đc giới thiệu cho này. Mà cái này nó về giao tiếp đời thường, du lịch, công việc này nọ. Còn 2 cái kia nó thuộc academic, kiểu để thi cử du học này nọ.


I - Talk thì bao tuổi đăng ký học đc vậy bạn? Vs cả học phí có cao không ạ? Em chỉ được tài trợ 15tr thôi ạ.


----------



## dabanh273 (3 Tháng bảy 2016)

sieunhan5993 đã viết:


> I - Talk thì bao tuổi đăng ký học đc vậy bạn? Vs cả học phí có cao không ạ? Em chỉ được tài trợ 15tr thôi ạ.


18 tuổi trở lên là đc rồi. Bạn vô đây tìm hiểu thêm nè vus.edu.vn/vi/training-programs/programs-on-campus/oncampus/1/30-iTalk2016


----------



## tvphamphuong (3 Tháng bảy 2016)

Cảm ơn mn nhiều nha.


----------



## 123zonao (10 Tháng bảy 2016)

tvphamphuong đã viết:


> Chào mọi người,
> Em đang cần tìm chỗ học tiếng Anh giao tiếp cấp tốc. Chả là em đang làm trong công ty xuất nhập khẩu. Vì là thư ký nên ngày nào em cũng phải theo sếp đi gặp đối tác nc ngoài. Mà khả năng giao tiếp tiếng Anh của em lại không được tốt.  Vậy nên công việc của em bị hạn chế nhiều lắm.


em cứ liên hệ với anh ! anh có cách học hay lắm anh share cho xboss345@gmail.com nhé


----------



## bebeo_memin (3 Tháng một 2017)

saigon học ở đâu đc ạ


----------



## Bối Vi Vi (3 Tháng bảy 2018)

mình đang muốn thi bằng ielts bên tt Linh UK để lấy bằng đi xin việc được dễ dàng hơn, ai biết thông tin hay chỗ nào giới thiệu mình nhé.


----------



## lananh8xpub (14 Tháng tám 2021)

mình quan tâm ạ


----------



## trangchese (4 Tháng chín 2021)

bebeo_memin đã viết:


> saigon học ở đâu đc ạ


Trung tâm tiếng anh Pasal đó bạn, mình thấy đều có địa chỉ ở cả Hà Nội với Sài Gòn ý. Bên này tiếng anh giao tiếp thì nổi tiếng quá rồi còn j nữa, học tập với phương pháp Effortless English độc quyền của TS A.J. Hoge đó ạ. Phương pháp học hay, giáo viên nhiệt huyết, đồng hành truyền cảm hứng, em mình học giao tiếp bên này mà giờ ko còn sợ tiếng anh như trc nữa, đã dám nói và dám nói trước đông người. Tiến bộ rất nhiều sau 1 khóa học


----------



## Giày Secondhand (14 Tháng mười hai 2021)

giờ đi học mấy trung tâm có khá nhiều khóa về giao tiếp, bạn nên học thêm về phần phiên âm


----------

